# Do you use Kontakt's Factory library at all?



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 30, 2017)

Before i jump right out and buy a new ssd or whatever, i thought about prioritizing my current libraries and perhaps deleting the ones i can let go. 
Since a lot of people here use Kontakt - but also use libraries by Spitfire, Sonuscore and other brands, as dedicated sample libraries for instruments - do you find yourself ever using the stock factory library that comes with Kontakt (about 23.9GB)?
Also, with strings from sptifire, sonokinetic etc - would you say that libraries that come with Komplete Ultimate, such as Session Strings Pro - are redundant? 
Getting rid of these two will make room for almost 50GB. 
But that's my situation. Some of you might have enough space. But despite that - do you use these libraries at all? Are they meant just for "starters", to give the average user with low budget something to work with? Or do you find real use and value for it?


----------



## Pschelfh (Oct 30, 2017)

Depends on what you write, for pop/folk there are a couple instruments in there that are very useful and have more of an intimate sound. I used the trumpet and trombone on an outro for my band that I wanted to sound a bit like Beirut. I also have Cinebrass, but that sounded too symphonic and epic for this piece.
If you write orchestral music, I think there is much better sounding and more detailed out there. But it's great to start because you don't have the extra cost.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 30, 2017)

Well, regarding trumpets and trombones for pop in Komplete Ultimate, there's Session Horns Pro, so i use that. But the trumpet on the Kontakt Factory library?


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 30, 2017)

Some of the patches in the Kontakt factory library are absolutely top notch. I use them all the time...they're not a replacement for libraries focussed on the specific areas of speciality but they are more than a good starting point. Depending on context they might get preferred.


----------



## Harzmusic (Oct 30, 2017)

I use some parts of the Kontakt Factory Library.
If I need something specific but don't have a specialized library for that, I first check with the factory library if anything is there.
For example Harpsichord, Melodeon, Tuned Gongs, Steel Drums, Upright Bass, Bagpipes and the Ragtime Piano are stuff I used in the last months.
For each of these, there is stuff out there that does it way better - but I don't need it very often, and I don't know in advance what I will need for a job. So by the time I know that I'll need a harpsichord, I already made the Kontakt-Factory instrument work in the mix. No need to buy a specialized library then - money saved.

With Komplete it is similar, there is not one library I have not used at least once in the last two years, and there are some I use very frequently.
I wouldn't have thought that I'd ever need Discovery Cuba - but earlier this year, I had to write some latin music, and I was glad it was there.
I don't need Sessions Strings until someone asks me to make a cheesy disco soundalike. But then I'll be glad it's there.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't really have any good harp libraries so I use the stock ones in Kontakt for now --until I upgrade to something better. They're not terrible, not great. They get the job done.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 30, 2017)

That's the thing. I got keyscape and eduardo tarilonte era II so i'm covered for harpsichords and honky tonks and whatnot. I have Soundiron's Omega which includes the Elysium Harp, and... you get the picture.


----------



## ptram (Oct 30, 2017)

While I'm not using the Kontakt Factory Library much (after having made good use of it for years), I heavily rely on the Komplete Ultimate Library. Session Strings Pro are great for light and bright chamber strings, with a lot of articulations. Session Horns is excellent for pop and jazz, and the flugelhorn is great (shame for being forced to control dynamics with CC11!).

All the pianos are excellent, from Alicia's Keys for pop to The Grandeur for a modern Steinway or The Maverick for a more 19th Century sound. I use the Symphony Essentials for epic brass or fantasy woodwinds, where they excel. World instruments are really well sampled and selected. Cinematic libraries, whether string phrases, explosive percussions or effects, are more than usable.

There is a lot, there, that is not in other third-party libraries, or is not worse.

Paolo


----------



## Johnny (Oct 30, 2017)

Absolutely! I often throw some K- factory conga loops in pieces, just for a little extra movement. The upright bass isn't the worst either? And sometimes, especially for retro RPG games, I use the Orchestral Samples from K-Factory lib because in a few cases, 
I've actually found that modern libraries are a little too realistic (which isn't bad) for a retro JRP game OST- in the context of achieving a FFXII type aesthetic that is ;p So keep it, cause you never know when you might be called upon to be the next Hitoshi Sakimoto ;p


----------



## jvsax (Oct 30, 2017)

I think the Kontakt Factory Hammond C3, Rhodes, Wurlitzer, and accordian sounds are great and I’ve used them in most of my recordings. I also really like the harmon muted trumpet sound.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 30, 2017)

ptram said:


> While I'm not using the Kontakt Factory Library much (after having made good use of it for years), I heavily rely on the Komplete Ultimate Library. Session Strings Pro are great for light and bright chamber strings, with a lot of articulations. Session Horns is excellent for pop and jazz, and the flugelhorn is great (shame for being forced to control dynamics with CC11!).
> 
> All the pianos are excellent, from Alicia's Keys for pop to The Grandeur for a modern Steinway or The Maverick for a more 19th Century sound. I use the Symphony Essentials for epic brass or fantasy woodwinds, where they excel. World instruments are really well sampled and selected. Cinematic libraries, whether string phrases, explosive percussions or effects, are more than usable.
> 
> ...


You're refering to the libraries included in Komplete Ultimate. I also have them and they are great indeed. 
But i was talking about the library you get within Kontakt (which you would also get if you bought Kontakt by itself and not as a part of Komplete. 
To me, what they call the "Factory Library" is somehwere in the same level of an ok rompler, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 30, 2017)

jvsax said:


> I think the Kontakt Factory Hammond C3, Rhodes, Wurlitzer, and accordian sounds are great and I’ve used them in most of my recordings. I also really like the harmon muted trumpet sound.


You're talking about the Vintage organs library, the Scarbee cintage keys libraries etc. They are not a part of the "Factory Library".


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2017)

There are some good tips in this thread.
https://vi-control.net/community/th...e-kontakt-factory-library.53208/#post-3954900

The Legacy VSL Harp is my favorite, made even better by adding Uncle Bobs fake RR script. http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/utkt/utkt.htm


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 30, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Before i jump right out and buy a new ssd or whatever, i thought about prioritizing my current libraries and perhaps deleting the ones i can let go.
> Since a lot of people here use Kontakt - but also use libraries by Spitfire, Sonuscore and other brands, as dedicated sample libraries for instruments - do you find yourself ever using the stock factory library that comes with Kontakt (about 23.9GB)?
> Also, with strings from sptifire, sonokinetic etc - would you say that libraries that come with Komplete Ultimate, such as Session Strings Pro - are redundant?
> Getting rid of these two will make room for almost 50GB.
> But that's my situation. Some of you might have enough space. But despite that - do you use these libraries at all? Are they meant just for "starters", to give the average user with low budget something to work with? Or do you find real use and value for it?



Maybe get a cheap "old school" USB platter and throw your least used libraries on that? You'll still have access when you need them, just not super fast.


----------



## soundbylaura (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes. Quick & easy kick drums, timpani, cymbals, vintage keys, bells, upright bass, electric bass. Good for layering with other libs too.


----------



## bill45 (Oct 30, 2017)

Chris Hein, Scarbee and pentihouse Contributed some good stuff to the factory library.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 30, 2017)

bill45 said:


> Chris Hein, Scarbee and pentihouse Contributed some good stuff to the factory library.


So, in Komplete - you get a scarbee libraries (keys, basses) - but they also made some of the sounds on the Factory library? Are there any differences?


----------



## jvsax (Oct 30, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> You're talking about the Vintage organs library, the Scarbee cintage keys libraries etc. They are not a part of the "Factory Library".


Hmmmm...well they show up in the factory library section. Maybe some of the Scarbee instruments are also residing there incognito, which would be cool with me! (I do have the Scarbee Funk Guitar and Scarbee P-bass.)


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 30, 2017)

jvsax said:


> Hmmmm...well they show up in the factory library section. Maybe some of the Scarbee instruments are also residing there incognito, which would be cool with me! (I do have the Scarbee Funk Guitar and Scarbee P-bass.)


I believe the old Elektric (Electrik?) EP libraries can be found in the factory selection. And the orch stuff is old VSL, so always useful.


----------



## ptram (Oct 30, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> You're refering to the libraries included in Komplete Ultimate.



Well, keep in mind that Session String Pro is also an additional library.



Goldie Zwecker said:


> To me, what they call the "Factory Library" is somehwere in the same level of an ok rompler, wouldn't you say?



I find it on a par with the content of a modern hardware instrument, more than a traditional ROMpler (like a SoundCanvas, a Proteus or the K2500). Today instruments have a large ROM memory, and can contain samples that are less than specialized libraries, but much better than their ancestors.

Out of curiosity, I found a couple snippets from 2005, entirely made with the Kontakt Library of those days. One of them is just an unfinished draft, so sorry for the rough corners.


[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/kontakt-lib-ex1-mp3.10140/][/AUDIOPLUS]

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/kontakt-lib-ex2-mp3.10141/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 30, 2017)

ptram said:


> Well, keep in mind that Session String Pro is also an additional library.


Yeah, i know. That brings a different question. If i have spitfire symphony orchestra (strings, brass, woods and masse), spitfire chamber strings, along with the sonikinetik 5 libraries (maximo, capriccio, sotto, minimal etc), and now also novo - what niche could session strings pro fill that's not already covered?


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 30, 2017)

In summery KFL is good for the bits and pieces you don't have elsewhere as it has a really broad range. So you might randomly want a rock organ sound, a vintage synth sound or an urban drumkit for some reason that as a classical composer you don't tend to use often enough to buy a full VI. The World instrument category spans the globe and unless you have a VI for every world type can be useful in a pinch. Also the choir is actually quite nice if you haven't other choir options that fit.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 30, 2017)

bigcat1969 said:


> So you might randomly want a rock organ sound


Komplete Ultimate includes the "Vintage Organs" library.



bigcat1969 said:


> a vintage synth sound


Besides a few analog synths i have - Komplete also comes with reaktor's monark etc.



bigcat1969 said:


> or an urban drumkit


Besides having Maschine, (let's assume i didn't) - Komplete Ultimate comes with Maschine collection of selected kits, which is outside of the Factory library.



bigcat1969 said:


> The World instrument category spans the globe and unless you have a VI for every world type can be useful in a pinch


Komplete Ultimate comes with india discovery, africa, cuba. 
I also have Eduardo's Forest king II for south american sounds, Ancient Persia for Mediterranean sounds etc.



bigcat1969 said:


> Also the choir is actually quite nice if you haven't other choir options that fit.


Soundiron's Omega. Comes with Olympus choirs, Requiem Light, Voices of rapture, voices of gaia...


----------



## Kent (Oct 30, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> There are some good tips in this thread.
> https://vi-control.net/community/th...e-kontakt-factory-library.53208/#post-3954900
> 
> The Legacy VSL Harp is my favorite, made even better by adding Uncle Bobs fake RR script. http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/utkt/utkt.htm


I second the harp - I've used it more times than I care to admit. The Glock is also pretty good. 

There are a few other gems I use from time to time, but those are my heavy-hitters!


----------



## LinusW (Oct 30, 2017)

Sure. I’m a bit cheap so the Factory sound bank VSL brass patches are put to good use.


----------



## LinusW (Oct 30, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The Legacy VSL Harp is my favorite, made even better by adding Uncle Bobs fake RR script. http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/utkt/utkt.htm


Thanks, I’ll have to learn more on writing scripts.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Oct 30, 2017)

Well you blew my arguments for keeping KFL out of the water! You have some awesome stuff there.


----------



## Pschelfh (Oct 30, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Well, regarding trumpets and trombones for pop in Komplete Ultimate, there's Session Horns Pro, so i use that. But the trumpet on the Kontakt Factory library?


I don't play trumpet, but to me it as a raw, unpolished character as if I would have played and recorded it myself. Ideal for the Beirut-sounding piece.


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 30, 2017)

I use various Kontakt Factory Library sounds all the time, for example various orchestral percussion instruments such as timpani, bass drum, tubular bells, woodblocks, and chimes; harp; mellotron; tin whistle; jazz drums; upright bass; and tuned percussion including celeste, glockenspiel, and xylophone.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2017)

I would not waste the time unless your going to develop a semi heavy scripted custom or commercial library. You can just drop the one mentioned into some of these simpler instruments to create some life. There is also Soniccouture's Scriptorium collection.



LinusW said:


> Thanks, I’ll have to learn more on writing scripts.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Oct 30, 2017)

If you have them, might as well use them. There's something to be said for using a variety of samples for a variety of situations. Certain libraries will have a certain character, even if they are older or have less RR and whatnot.


----------



## paularthur (Oct 31, 2017)

Stock and or factory library? I use the giant for the softer setting, sometimes i'll open up the grandeur... The celeste in the factory library (vsl i think) sounds really charming. I've used the harp for manual glissando with the flute (again vsl i think). I do really like the orch sn drum and chimes.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Oct 31, 2017)

paularthur said:


> Stock and or factory library? I use the giant for the softer setting, sometimes i'll open up the grandeur... The celeste in the factory library (vsl i think) sounds really charming. I've used the harp for manual glissando with the flute and sketched with the french horn (ens), (again vsl i think). I do really like the orch sn drum and chimes.


I don't consider The Giant or The Grandeur as part of what they call "Factory Library". The rest is relevant though.


----------



## reberclark (Oct 31, 2017)

I occasionally use the Concert Grand and Harp from the Kontakt Factory Library. Not much else.


----------



## Shubus (Oct 31, 2017)

I sure am glad to see Native Instruments get a little love for their Factory Library which I learned on and upgraded to Ultimate.


----------



## Voider (Oct 31, 2017)

Have a look at this thread, lots of good examples:

https://vi-control.net/community/th...rchestral-factory-library.63190/#post-4144715


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 7, 2017)

I think i may have found at least one major use for it, that i did not know about. So simple, so efficient!


----------



## Harzmusic (Nov 7, 2017)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> I think i may have found at least one major use for it, that i did not know about. So simple, so efficient!


That is brilliant.
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 7, 2017)

Harzmusic said:


> That is brilliant.
> Thanks for posting this!


Definitely! This works for the time being... I just hope they make a user library in the future. Would be nice to have a dedicated place for everything we normally load from QL...


----------



## nas (Nov 7, 2017)

I use it daily - love the VSL Harp. Some of the world perc. sounds and loops are very nice. Choir sounds good. The instruments may lack the comprehensive articulations found in other libraries but the sound quality is very good.


----------



## Eric Hunter (Jun 25, 2019)

Bringing this thread back from the dead to ask how does the Kontakt Factory Library compare to Logic's instrument library? I've often used a Logic instrument here and there for random things I didn't have, and thought it was fine.


----------



## Eric Hunter (Jun 25, 2019)

omiroad said:


> Does Logic cover a list of instruments kinda like General MIDI? For Kontakt, it's more like a box of random stuff that may or may not be what you need.


Yeah, now that I'm going through it, I see that this is the case. Not sure how much use I'll get out of it, but then, that's not what I bought it for.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 25, 2019)

omiroad said:


> Does Logic cover a list of instruments kinda like General MIDI? For Kontakt, it's more like a box of random stuff that may or may not be what you need.


Same for Logic. It's not really a GM collection, but the EXS24 "factory library" covers a lot of ground, albeit in a mostly basic way. Some it is ancient, some of it is very recent (eg. the new detailed percussion patches)

From memory, the Kontakt factory library is more expansive. Both are nice to have when you don't have an exotic OT/SF/VSL etc alternative to hand.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jun 25, 2019)

KFL always gets love from me.

I paid for Kontakt, so why would I throw out 23GB of samples?


----------



## kessel (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm not using them at all and used them very rarely in the past, but I have to say that this is because of the music I write being very specific and which for dedicated libraries are the better choice in my case.


----------



## Diablo IV (Jun 26, 2019)

Upright piano and Choir Ah Oh are so good.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Jun 26, 2019)

I only check the factory library very rarely, when I can't find what I'm looking for elsewhere. I keep it on an HDD with my other rarely-used libraries, rather than letting it take up space on my SSD.


----------



## EgM (Jun 26, 2019)

I personally never use it or just forget that it's there. I keep installed though, in case I need some weird instrument that I don't have anywhere else.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 26, 2019)

I like the orchestral percussion at times. I use the cymbals on pop songs - that rolling shimmery sound at the end of a song. And the timpani can be very useful. I use it more because it is very easy to find the sound than because I don't have a better sound. Instruments with tons of sounds are great but not when you know what sound you want and have to go through them all to find it. (and now we get to the discussion of sound organization)

They have other sounds that are good, but mostly I end up using the percussion and maybe a glockenspiel or organ. I mean, I guess you could remove all the extras you never use?


----------



## Kent (Jun 26, 2019)

The KFL is basic, but I think most people undervalue it. I know I do.


----------



## JPQ (Jun 28, 2019)

I say liked how accordions and pan flute,drum sounds sounds logics library but they goed non working state. and even i buyed Logic all patches dont work. i liked many patches i feel many are simplier than what comes with Kontakt but some i like more. accordions sounds thinner which is nicer some uses. and i fond more insiriping prefsets form Logic ES2 than NI Massive for example. but even Massive after i found categories which these Massive presets are.(which makes understand which pitch range is main range for them even i know some sounds can be used synthlead or synthbass for example).


----------



## asherpope (Jun 28, 2019)

All the time! My go tos are glockenspiel, upright piano, upright bass, music box, marimba and I'll generally layer up some solo string or woodwind patches (reverb off) to get a close and gritty sound


----------



## Parsifal666 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hell yeah. Glock, snare, xylo...actually I use quite a bit of the percussive stuff there. Not too much else...but I'd hate to not have those patches.


----------



## Eric Hunter (Jun 28, 2019)

For those of you using the percussion, you don't find it's obsoleted by something like SF Joey Burgess?


----------



## Tod (Jun 28, 2019)

I used it quite a bit starting in 2005 when I first got Kontakt 2, and still take something from it now and then. I did a lot of experimenting, and I think that's the real advantage, it's a great learning tool because you can do anything you want with it. You can actually grab the samples and "process/screw them up" any way you want. It was also where I learned about round robins, sample layers, velocity intensity, ect., ect.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 28, 2019)

Eric Hunter said:


> For those of you using the percussion, you don't find it's obsoleted by something like SF Joey Burgess?


Okay, I have lots of percussion but none by SF. And really, it is just specific sounds I use that I know exactly where to find. I sometimes use a timpani instead of a kick drum when I want a big sound. 

But I think if I was doing something orchestral, I'd probably go with Rhapsody, EW, or VSL. Or one of my many 8dio libraries. Did I mention I have too many libraries? 

But you know, hard drives are fairly cheap. These libraries don't go on my SSD drives. And the really great thing about Kontakt libraries? They can be anywhere and you can just locate then once, and Kontakt always finds them. Non-libraries should be kept together.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 28, 2019)

If I dont have something or can’t remember where it is, I sometimes go to the handy dandy factory library. Once in a while I get a surprise, an ethnic instrument, a percussive this or that. 

The ah-oh vocals are fine for basic stuff.


----------



## GtrString (Jun 29, 2019)

Sometimes I use it, but Im careful because some stuff may sound retro. 

Im not really ok with the fact that they dont update the sample pool when releasing “new” versions.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 29, 2019)

Although my collection of dedicated Kontakt libraries have grown quite a bit in the last few years, I would never wanted to be without Kontakt Factory Library as well. Every once a while I need something from it. I agree that this collection is often nowhere near to the boutique Kontakt libraries, both from Native Instruments and the 3rd party developers when it comes to the sound quality and features, but these sounds are still very useful, flexible and definitely more deep than the ones found on a typical hardware or software workstation that it always useful to have at hand. Sometimes I wish there is a bit more diversity in KFL and that some of the sections were refreshed, but I'm guessing this is somewhat deliberate policy of Native Instruments, considering their significant Komplete ecosystem.


----------



## BezO (Jul 1, 2019)

Upright bass, flutes, shakers... anything I don’t have better versions of.


----------



## paularthur (Jul 1, 2019)

The Celesta & the Glock, literally everyday.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 19, 2019)

I just upgraded to Kontakt from Player and was surprised at the size and quality of the factory library. It is now up to 43GB of data with a lot of useful material, depending on your style and needs. I even found the acoustic guitar strumming (in the Band section) sounded great and is easier to use than my NI Strummed Acoustic 2! I'm going to use it on some background tracks for my wife's song writing demos.


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 19, 2019)

I use it all the time. It just kinda has everything. 

-DJ


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm trying an experiment to get more out of the kontakt factory library and I'm searching for a simple sine wave synth patch. Does anyone know where to find one in the factory library? @charlieclouser maybe?


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 6, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I'm trying an experiment to get more out of the kontakt factory library and I'm searching for a simple sine wave synth patch. Does anyone know where to find one in the factory library? @charlieclouser maybe?



Several months ago, I was working on a track that features sine wave based mono lead sound, so I've started looking for one in Kontakt Factory Library, not wanting to go too deep using the more powerful tools. IIRC, there are few patches in the Vintage section that are based on a simple sine wave, although maybe not in a pure sense. I think I've used the Minimoog ones.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 6, 2020)

If you’re a Logic user, the default EXS24 sine rules above all others.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 6, 2020)

TomislavEP said:


> Several months ago, I was working on a track that features sine wave based mono lead sound, so I've started looking for one in Kontakt Factory Library, not wanting to go too deep using the more powerful tools. IIRC, there are few patches in the Vintage section that are based on a simple sine wave, although maybe not in a pure sense. I think I've used the Minimoog ones.



Thanks! I checked out those in the vintage/mini folder, but I've found an even cleaner sine wave under vintage/analog machines/sub bass 6: 







I think that one should do the trick. 




Alex Fraser said:


> If you’re a Logic user, the default EXS24 sine rules above all others.



I'm a happy Reaper user, but I've heard great things about the EXS24 sine! I don't understand why it's so hard to find the most basic waveforms in the Kontakt factory library. I'd think they'd make great "building blocks" for layering and building your own synth sounds.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 6, 2020)

Use it all the time for odds and ends. Even thought the VSL stuff's dated, things like the mallets belnd really well when you layer them under a library with reverb backed in...


----------



## gussunkri (Apr 6, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> Thanks! I checked out those in the vintage/mini folder, but I've found an even cleaner sine wave under vintage/analog machines/sub bass 6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why use Kontakt for the sine? Use a synth. There is ReaSynth included in Reaper.


----------



## MartinH. (Apr 6, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> Why use Kontakt for the sine? Use a synth. There is ReaSynth included in Reaper.



There's no good reason at all. I just challenged myself to see how far I can get with _just _one Kontakt instance and the factory library. I was considering making a thread and posting it as a challenge, hoping some people find the idea interesting enough to join in, but I do realize that other than for learning benefits and fun, it's kind of pointless and might be a hard sell. 


But thanks for the recommendation anyway! I didn't know about ReaSynth before and I think I might actually have a use for it on other projects. One of those potential projects is making a track only using reaper stock plugins, and I thought I'd have to resample sine waves from the tone generator and stick them into ReaSamploMatic5000. So much more convenient that Reaper has a synth already! One day I really gotta go through that whole list. I bet I have no idea about half the stuff that comes with it. That's part of the reason I wanted to do that project to begin with. 

"constraints breed creativity"


----------



## gussunkri (Apr 6, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I bet I have no idea about half the stuff that comes with it.


Me neither. I need to study more Goia videos.


----------



## Tod (Apr 6, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> I bet I have no idea about half the stuff that comes with it.





gussunkri said:


> Me neither. I need to study more Goia videos.


Reapers plugins are great, easy to use and very effective. But it's the actions and scripts that are the true essence of Reaper, I think they are what take Reaper way beyond any other DAW.


----------



## Owen Smith (Apr 7, 2020)

I use the celesta and harp frequently. Also has a lot of useful orchestral percussion.


----------



## Voider (Apr 9, 2020)

You need to turn up the volume because I didn't mix it proper since it was just a short prototype sketch that I didn't keep working on, but this are only orchestral instruments from the factory section, except the strings, which come from Novo Essentials:


----------

